# Study shows why exercise boosts brainpower



## Andrew Green (Mar 13, 2007)

>  Exercise builds new brain cells in a region linked with memory and memory loss
>  Mice grew new cells in area known to be affected in age-related memory decline
>  MRIs showed similar cell growth in human brains after exercise



http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/diet.fitness/03/12/exercise.memory.reut/index.html


----------

